# Important safety tip.........



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

......... don't go in the pool yet........ bloody freezin'




Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> ......... don't go in the pool yet........ bloody freezin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOL !! Our little duck says its 18c and I have absolutely no intention of going in!! We have started cleaning and preparing it tho!! We've put the filters on, wacked a load of HCL acid and chlorine in and have hoovered it! So its ready ish!?

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> LOLOL !! Our little duck says its 18c and I have absolutely no intention of going in!! We have started cleaning and preparing it tho!! We've put the filters on, wacked a load of HCL acid and chlorine in and have hoovered it! So its ready ish!?
> 
> Jo xxxx


I have a facebook/scrabble buddy who lives a bit inland from me who went for a dip in her pool at the weekend


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Ours, according to our little duck is 21c. I was quite shocked that it was as warm so re-tested it with a little whale and it is 21c amazing as it has been so cold!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Ours was 14...... which I reckoned was plenty ........... I might have to rethink that one

Mind you, to put it tactfully, at that temperature "things" shrunk so much that excessive water resistance was not a problem. I cut through the water like a dolphin then scrambled out screaming like a banshee




Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Ours was 14...... which I reckoned was plenty ........... I might have to rethink that one
> 
> Mind you, to put it tactfully, at that temperature "things" shrunk so much that excessive water resistance was not a problem. I cut through the water like a dolphin then scrambled out screaming like a banshee
> 
> ...



bless!!! Next time, dip you toe in to test the water first!!!!! Shame that mrs Doggy didnt have the video camera running??!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Start the pool up  I don't even take the cover off mine until June.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

I am getting mine ready hopefully will be in it soon.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> ......... don't go in the pool yet........ bloody freezin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody freezin',...you must be joking.
I was in mine today and it was absolutely scorching!!!!!!!!!


No water in there mind,......just a few potted plants needing a good start in life, so I put them in there for a bit shelter and spring sunshine.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> Bloody freezin',...you must be joking.
> I was in mine today and it was absolutely scorching!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> No water in there mind,......just a few potted plants needing a good start in life, so I put them in there for a bit shelter and spring sunshine.


Sounds like the only sensible way to take a dip in a pool at the moment! Cant even think about it until the end of May.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I need to empty my pool and repaint it.... sod it ...I'll just use the neighbour's pool until I get the new one built next year

BTW the only way I'll get into water under 23C is if I fell in ..or was wearing a wetsuit:ranger:


----------

